

A Very Good Word Count Tool - harryngh
http://wordcounttools.com

======
tomw1808
Your tool is awesome, bookmarked. I am just wondering. Your tool has a great
feature: it tells you how easy the text is to understand.

You need to be a college grad to understand: "The best word count & character
count tool online. This word counter & character counter tool is the web
version of the popular Firefox add-on and Chrome extension that provide an
extensive report about the number of words, characters, sentences, paragraph,
unique words, characters without spaces... "

Is that really so hard to understand (imho: no)? Have you considered using
another method to find difficult words?

~~~
harryngh
Thanks for your suggestion. The readability of a text in this tool is measured
by the Dale-Chall Score as described in the introduction section. Of course
there are other alternative algorithms but anyway this tool focuses more on
counting the number of words in the given text.

------
LankyDataGeek
Nice! Gives a lot of detail! I also created a word count tool a while back but
it is not quite as feature filled as yours:

[http://thecharactercounter.com/](http://thecharactercounter.com/)

------
xiaoma
I'm a fan of the unix command wc. It also counts lines and you can do things
like piping the output of ls or git file listings into it to get totals for a
directory or entire repo

